# Sensação térmica, weather wunderground



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2012 às 00:13)

Alguém me explica como funciona o parâmetro da sensação térmica no wunderground, é que por vezes dá, outras vezes não dá, eu não entendo se é da estação se é mesmo do próprio site e os parâmetros deles. Além que nem sempre está "ligado".


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Fev 2012 às 00:23)

Parece-me ser a partir de x temperatura, humidade e vento, também não sei bem mas também me costuma aparecer isso.


----------



## CptRena (1 Fev 2012 às 00:28)

Eu vou dar a minha opinião e dizer que esse parâmetro de Sensação Térmica é o índice THW (Temperature Humidity Wind) e talvez o programa não esteja a considerar que Calm=0km/h e está a dar valores disparatados. Não sei se será isso ou não. Vou investigar ...

Cumprimentos


----------



## shli30396 (1 Fev 2012 às 01:00)

Se for o Windchill americano, para graus centígrados, a formula é esta:



> _in Wikipédia_



Esta é normalmente a mais usada.

Ora, se o vento for nulo, só a primeira parte da fórmula é válida. Se a temperatura do ar for, por exemplo 5ºC, com vento nulo o windchill ficaria 13.12+0.6215(5)-0+0, que seria 16.3ºC mais ou menos, o que é impossível. Por isso é possível que eles apenas efectuem esse calculo a partir de uma certa temperatura, e de uma certa velocidade do vento. 




> Windchill Temperature is only defined for temperatures at or below 10 °C (50 °F) and wind speeds above 4.8 kilometres per hour (3.0 mph).
> 
> _in Wikipédia_



Aqui está um link interessante do nosso IM, onde é explicada esta fórmula e os seus parâmetros:

Índice Wind Chill


----------

